Ask HN: What are some non-FAANG companies with great engineering culture? Why? - gtirloni
======
analognoise
Northrop Grumman, Lockheed Martin, Raytheon.

~~~
phaus
I know they did some cool stuff a long long time ago, but how do they manage
to pull that off? From my experience government contractors make even the
coolest job/project a miserable, bureaucratic nightmare destined for the
bottom tier of mediocrity. If they don't their government handlers usually do.

Also, Lockheed Martin is responsible for one of the most infamously
incompetent IT projects in the history of the world. The FBI's digital case
management system. They weren't responsible for the project from the very
beginning, but their involvement wasn't blameless.

------
SamReidHughes
Two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21071051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21071051)

~~~
gtirloni
And it wasn't very productive, which is why I added the "why?" at the end.

~~~
ebcode
appears that you need to work more on re-wording it. the current question
presumes that FAANG companies already have "great engineering culture," but
that probably doesn't help the reader/respondent much.

maybe more anecdotal answers will help? a question along the lines of, "what
makes the engineering culture at your workplace great?" may solicit the
answers you seek.

~~~
gtirloni
Agreed. Thanks for the insight.

------
gtirloni
If you could add why you think so, that'd be awesome!

------
soulchild37
Stripe, Twilio, Mercari

------
HenryKissinger
Tesla? The Boring Company? SpaceX? Blue Origin? Virgin Galactic?

